# Martial Artists with Depression



## Ceicei

I am of the opinion that training, in general, tends to be mentally and psychologically uplifting for most martial artists.  I have quite a few friends (non-martial artists) who suffer from depression and use antidepressants or herbs to help reduce the symptoms of depression.  I haven't met very many martial artists challenged with depression. (Maybe they don't talk about this?)  I'm only aware of a few who I can count on one hand.

As far as I know, there are a few types of depression ranging from Dysthemia, Adjustment-Depression, Bipolar Depression, and Major Depression.

For those who are martial artists with depression, how do you handle your depression?  Do you feel training is sufficient?  Do you use light therapy?  Use antidepressants?  Counseling?  Herbs, minerals, and/or aminoacids (such as St. John's Wort, 5-HTP, Rhodiola Rosea, SAM-e, etc.)?  Other?

This may be an issue that needs to be brought out in the open.  I am creating a poll.  Since this may be a sensitive topic for some who may be facing this challenge, comments aren't required.

- Ceicei


----------



## JasonASmith

I'll step up to the plate here...
A majority of my family(on both sides) suffer from this hell...
All of the men on my father's side go through "black" moods on a regular basis throughout the course of our lives...Most of the time, this affliction is dealt with by consumption of large quantities of alcohol, and I have been no exception to that rule in the past...
My saving grace has been the birth and lives of my children, so I literally am addicted to my family...That's a precarious position to hold, and I know it, but it's better than being a drunk...I have found that regular and consistent exercise "evens" me out, and I don't suffer as often, however it never goes away...I look at it this way: You can either embrace your misery( and it's had my company often), or you can use it for all its worth...Some of the most productive times in my life have been the times when I have felt the worst...


----------



## Xue Sheng

I do not suffer depression but many years back going through a divorce I guess you could say I was depressed and I found training helped. 

And according to a friend of mine that is a psychologist just about any regular exercise would help to varying degrees depending on how depressed someone was.


----------



## exile

You soldier on and get your work done. The universe doesn't care if you're depressed or not.  Work, activity and creativity... that's about the best you can do in the end, I think...


----------



## Kacey

I don't know if I was clinically depressed, in terms of being diagnosable - but I will say that no matter how bad my day is, personally, professionally, from events of the day, etc., going to TKD and either training or teaching will _always_ bring me out of it, at least for the duration of class.  Sometimes the bad mood will come back after the class is over, but always lessened because I was concentrating on something else instead.

Some of this is, I think, due to years of practice at shutting off all outside concerns during class.  TKD has always, for me, been a time set apart, a time when I leave the concerns of the day outside the room.  Even when I got divorced - and my ex and I were in the same class before the divorce; after, he quit and moved home to his mother... at 40... - going to class even in the room we'd trained in together would improve my mood.  Some of this was the support of the other students and my sahbum (my ex was universally disliked for his belief that he was better than he was and because he tended to hit others harder than he would put up with being hit - especially women - and he was only put up with, I found out later, because my sahbum refused to kick him out and make me choose between the class and the marriage); some was because that was my escape from the day.

The physical movement is part of it, I think, because people who are active are less likely to become depressed; the mindset that occurs in many classes of shutting out the day and outside concerns to focus on the training helps people set aside their emotions while training.  Also, people who are depressed often shut themselves off from the people and activities around them - so people who are significantly depressed who have been in a martial art may also stop coming to class - but the ones who continue to come gain support, activity, and time away from their concerns, which helps lift the depression if it is there.  The question is, is this specific to martial arts, or general to regular exercise in a supportive setting?  Is there a specific benefit to martial arts that other activities cannot, or do not, have?  I'm not really sure there's a good way to find out - there are too many variables.


----------



## Carol

Kacey said:


> The question is, is this specific to martial arts, or general to regular exercise in a supportive setting? Is there a specific benefit to martial arts that other activities cannot, or do not, have? I'm not really sure there's a good way to find out - there are too many variables.


 
It's a beneft in general to regular exercise in a supportive setting.  Exercise encourages the production neurotransmitters in the brain, esp. dopamine.  The benefit helps a variety of psychiatric and neurological issues. 

It's important to note that treating depression may not be a do-it-yourself matter.  The brain is the most complex organ in the body.  Depression may an issue, or it may be a symptom of an unrelated issue.  Take care of your health and it will take care of you.


----------



## gardawamtu

I've suffered from depression in the past and found that a combination of exercise, medication, and therapy was the most helpful.  Medication is extremely important for some, but you have to avoid the temptation of thinking medication alone can solve the problems.  In the end, I think therapy and plugging into a good supportive community provide the most benefits.  A holistic approach works best.

That said, when I find myself exercising and practicing MA more, I am less inclined to be depressed.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

I've wrestled with depression since I was a teenager, with some pretty miserable episodes lasting more than a year at a turn. Even on my good days, I still deal with a diagnosable chronic, low-grade depression. 

The absolute, all-encompassing hopelessness is miserable, and I would never wish it on my worst enemy...and I have a few from my past that I might be willing to go to prison in exchange of taking them out of the gene pool. Still, I would never wish on them the blackness of the big D.

For me, I've just surrendered to the idea that there will be times in my life that I just have to weather. Meds haven't done it, and I've been on most of them at some time or another. Natural remedies and therapy haven't done it. The only thing that's helped is knowing, "this, too, shall pass", and to "keep on keeping on" until the mental sun comes out again. I've learned from experience that if I just keep showing up, no matter how lousy I feel, that I will eventually stop feeling so lousy. At least until the next time.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## tellner

Exercise and activity are helpful. But if you have serious clinical depression they may well not be enough. A fair number of people try to have a positive attitude, get their cardio and soldier on then find out that it doesn't work. And they feel like hopeless failures. 

Depression is a potentially life-threatening condition. It's often the result of an organic chemical imbalance in the brain. That sort of thing is best treated by a professional, and nobody should feel guilty or less of him/herself for getting that help.


----------



## Solidman82

I can only assume I suffer from depression because my Father, Brother and Sister are all diagnosed and I sometimes go through waves where I feel like crap. But I also take great pride in sucking it up and pretty much forcefully changing my current outlook on things. This of course leads to an emotional breakdown every now and then so I'm sure I'm not handling it the way I probably should be. But I also refuse to just give in and start swallowing pills.


----------



## Jade Tigress

tellner said:
			
		

> Exercise and activity are helpful. But if you have serious clinical depression they may well not be enough. A fair number of people try to have a positive attitude, get their cardio and soldier on then find out that it doesn't work. And they feel like hopeless failures.
> 
> Depression is a potentially life-threatening condition. It's often the result of an organic chemical imbalance in the brain. That sort of thing is best treated by a professional, and nobody should feel guilty or less of him/herself for getting that help.



This is spot on. 

I have been diagnosed with major depression (long term stress can alter chemical functions in the brain). I find that when I am really struggling it is harder to exercise or train. The motivation and/or energy to do so is just not there. I force myself, and I'm always glad I did, but it's not easy and the *lift* that comes from training is short-lived. But it all depends on the severity of the depression and if it's really clinical depression or a stage of *the blues* which is normal for everyone to experience.


----------



## Tez3

I'd never suffered from depression until the middle of last year. I'm still not sure I am suffering from it but the doctors say I do, well they say it's post menopausal anxiety and depression. One of them said " it's hormones my dear, nothing you can do, it's not flu you know, I don't believe in giving out HRT" So I was left feeling exhausted and suicidal ( I actually took an overdose but was found and carted off to hospital). I've been off work since then and have been taking supplements and upped my training. I'm going running as well which I didn't do before. I was given medication ( a serotonin uptake thing?) but it seems to do nothing other than make me feel numb which was horrible. After training and running I feel like my old self, the feeling lasts for quite a few hours afterwards, I'm hoping I can maintain the regime I've worked out. It's hard sometimes to actually get out of bed and I've spent days in bed sometimes which I know isn't right.At the moment it's day by day.


----------



## tellner

Tez, have you considered shatawari (shatavari, satawari)? It's an Indian herb whose name means "100 husbands". A number of menopausal and perimenopausal women I know swear by it.


----------



## The Kidd

tellner said:


> Exercise and activity are helpful. But if you have serious clinical depression they may well not be enough. A fair number of people try to have a positive attitude, get their cardio and soldier on then find out that it doesn't work. And they feel like hopeless failures.
> 
> Depression is a potentially life-threatening condition. It's often the result of an organic chemical imbalance in the brain. That sort of thing is best treated by a professional, and nobody should feel guilty or less of him/herself for getting that help.


 

I was going to bring this point up, it depends on the type of Depression you have. Genetic depression which alters your brain chemistry may need to be dealt with medication and combination of therapy, diet, and exercise. Event related depression can be dealt with therapy, exercise, diet, or time. Here medication can be a stop gap until you learn some other coping mechanisms. With genetic depression such as Bipolar Disorder then you will need to take medication your whole life because it has to do with altered brain chemistry.
Exercise is always good whatever it is to increase Dopamin output, provide stress relief, and increase positive self esteem. Just being sad does not constitute being depressed though, when that sadness effects your daily life then we might have a problem. Always seek professional help, you need someone with experience and an objective opinion to help assess the problem.


----------



## MA-Caver

gardawamtu said:


> I've suffered from depression in the past and found that a combination of exercise, medication, and therapy was the most helpful.  Medication is extremely important for some, but you have to avoid the temptation of thinking medication alone can solve the problems.  In the end, I think therapy and plugging into a good supportive community provide the most benefits.  A holistic approach works best.
> 
> That said, when I find myself exercising and practicing MA more, I am less inclined to be depressed.



There's a commercial running around on television now-a-days about how they're finding out that dealing with depression with just drugs alone isn't taking care of the problem. 
I've found with my own depression that drugs are not the answer. I adamantly refuse to take any antidepressants for my own personal ethical and principal reasons. I've found that when I start doing things (work, and live life "normally" )that my depression lifts. I've a hard time convincing (some) people of that... namely my immediate family. 
Right now I deal with it by distraction. Doing something, ANYTHING is better than sitting around and proverbally moping over one's troubles. Right now doing MA isn't a viable option at this time ($$) but I do other stuff... caving and hanging around MT  
The drugs out there may help some people. Herbal remedies are probably (IMO) a better method. Getting off your *** is most likely the best. Having a close friend/confidant to talk it out with helps as well. Therapy (not psychology) can go a long way as well. 
Do take care of your depression before it takes care of you.


----------



## Gary Crawford

Please, I don't want to offend anyone,but I agree working out does produce endorphans that do help to some temperary extent,but that actually does little more than drinking your sorrows away,it's just temperary. Depression happens due to real problems that have to be addressed one way or another to really get past it. I have lived with this for several years and I can only tell ya'll what has worked for me(not for everyone until you are ready for it). I decided to turn to my chuch and christiam counsiling. I was amazed. I talked about all my(really serious) burdons I was carrying with me and everything I said was answered in biblical scipture. I was like being hit on the head with a rock! I quit carrying burdons that wern't mine and gave them to God. Some people do well with other types of counsiling,but nothing has helped me more than this.


----------



## Tez3

Recently the BBC did a documentary on depression featuring a famous guy over here called Stephen Fry, it was very interesting and shows the sheer agony he went through when depressed.
Yellner, I shall hunt down that herbal remedy thank you, I don't equate my situation with a depressives, my depression came as a shock. I was fine, my children had grown up and leading good lives which at long last left me money to do what I wanted! The housework had diminished too, I was going on holidays abroad, enjoying work and martial arts then bang. When I'm fit and not exhausted I can cope with anything, at my worst I was too tired to even get out of bed. The pyschiatrist I saw in hospital suggested my doctor should do blood tests for thyroid as he considered that it was physical rather than clinical or reactive depression. My doctor brushed it off. 
I don't consider being as active as I can just 'drinking my sorrows away', I have few sorrows to drink away, by the nature of my complaint it means at my age I have found myself and have always been happy in my skin. I agree with MA Caver, as the more physical stuff i can do the better I feel. One of the reasons my post count is fairly high despite not being on this forum long is that I've made a point of logging in everyday to stay in contact with people while I've been off work, it's helped enormously to chat, argue and learn so thank you everyone!


----------



## Carol

Tez3 said:


> When I'm fit and not exhausted I can cope with anything, at my worst I was too tired to even get out of bed. The pyschiatrist I saw in hospital suggested my doctor should do blood tests for thyroid as he considered that it was physical rather than clinical or reactive depression. My doctor brushed it off.



There is a  New England Journal of Medicine study that has been published equating atypical depression in otherwise physically and emotionally thriving people with T3 levels that are in the low side of the normal range that were treated with synthetic T3 instead of psychoactive meds.


----------



## tellner

Carol, "equating" is probably a poor choice of words. Lowered T3 and T4 levels may be _associated_ with depression in _some_ people. They are hardly *the* cause as your statement would suggest. There are many people with normal thyroid function, otherwise excellent health and depression.


----------



## empty cup

Actually getting back into martial arts training at middle age was one of the things I have been using to help with my own depression--along with medication. I found my self getting bored silly trying to go to the gym and lift weights. I have found that doing something complex like Martial Art Training keeps me occupied mentally and emotionally enough for a while that helps keep some of the thought patterns that can start to trigger the depression from happening for at least a little while. It's kind of like not giving the depression any space to start.


----------



## Tez3

I think in my case Carols post seems to fit the case. I'm certainly going to have it investigated.


----------



## frizzbee

I browsed onto this forum because I was wondering if there were other martial artists with mood disorders and how they dealt with it.  I am bipolar.  Karate, definately helps.  Actually, I'm not really sure what it was - I started karate about when I started this new med, and either one or the combination helped.  I know that it's hard to get the motivation to go to Karate when you are depressed.  But, once you're there, the workout and the focus erases it from your mind.  It's a little wierder if you're manic, but it's a release for the energy and hyperactivity (for lack of better words) if I've ever had one.  
But either way, I wondered how other martial artists handled ups and downs?  But since I've been pretty stable for quite a while, I'm not really sure.  Anyway; my thoughts.
Sarah


----------



## JBrainard

Off topic: How did this thread end up on the "latest threads?"

On topic: I suffer from severe cyclic depression (which is kind of like bipolar disorder without the mania) and some kind of anxiety disorder which has never been clearly diagnosed. Martial Arts training *definitely* helps with my depression. My school is a place where I can go and leave my troubles at the door.
Training, however, is not enough, at least for me. I take medications for bipolar disorder and anxiety. Unfortunately, I know from personal experience that going off of these medications will lead me into my usual downward spiral, so I will be on them for a while. Medication is probably not for everyone. I figure that it works well for me because heredity plays a part in mental illness, and pretty much everybody on my mother's side of the family had/has clinical depression, nervous breakdowns, bi-polar disorder, or an anxiety disorder.
I also see a therapist once a week. While my medications quite literaly keep me alive, they aren't a cure-all. Therapy is a great way to get into a healthier frame of mind.
One last thing. If you are on prescription medication for a mental illness, *consult with your doctor before you take any herbal remedies*. Some herbs that are supposed to help with mental illness actually counter-act the effectiveness of prescription drugs.
Have a nice day


----------



## Ceicei

JBrainard said:


> Off topic: How did this thread end up on the "latest threads?"



If a person votes on the poll without leaving a post, then this thread will show up on the latest threads.  

I find the poll intriguing.  It makes me wonder though, if the percentage (of those who voted versus those who view the thread) is really that low for having depression, or if the associated stigma is so strong that some would rather not acknowledge experiencing depression?  I think depression is more common than it seems.

- Ceicei


----------



## Sukerkin

Depression and related mental disorders is indeed very common.  It afflicts about a third of the population at some time or other and at varying degrees of severity.

I'm not too bad at present but a few years ago I was way down in the black gulf of manic depression.  It took a long time to regain some semblance of normality.  I have no doubt that if I'd been practising iai back then things would've improved much sooner.


----------



## Tez3

Actually I'm pleased this has come back and I've re read my post. A few months ago I changed my doctor ( to a female one) and she ordered blood tests which... guess what... proved I have a very under active thryroid! She put me on thyroxine, 100mg a day and I've been bouncing well almost ever since. It's not just the medication, it's having someone actually listen to you and not dismiss your worries. I'm sure I was depressed though the cause was the illness and the lack of treatment for it.
Interestingly in the time between my going to the new doctor the first time and me getting the results my old doctor was saked from the practice! It was very sudden and the reasons given were 'administrative errors' by him. However word got around he was gone and people started like me telling how he treated them. One lady with a lump in her breast was told by him well what do you expect you smoke! I was told that the weight I gained was to be expected at my age and of course I was slow i was old.
The only thing I'm struggling with is trying to lose the weight I gained, I'm finding it hard and that gets me down a lot.


----------



## newGuy12

tellner said:


> Depression is a potentially life-threatening condition. It's often the result of an organic chemical imbalance in the brain. That sort of thing is best treated by a professional, and nobody should feel guilty or less of him/herself for getting that help.



Thanks, tellner.  Remember this:  Depression kills people!  It is not to be taken lightly!  It can kill someone just as dead cold as an attacker in an alley.  I have seen it happen!

I would encourage anyone that thinks they might be suffering from depression to seek out a medical doctor, as much as I would someone who had a broken bone!


Robert


----------



## JBrainard

Tez3, while this is slightly off topic, I have to say that it is not that surprising that you had a crappy doctor and you are lucky that you found a good one. My wife has a failing thyroid and premature ovarian decline and it took us *two* *years* to find a doctor who could/would deal with her problems. Again, I'm glad you found a good doctor.
To bring this back to the topic at hand, I good phsyciatrist and/or therapist is hard to find. I have a very good therapist but I went through a lot of phsyciatrists to find a good one.
For anyone who is looking for a phsyciatrist, try to find one that doesn't want to pigion-hole you into some catagory. Instead find one that will listen to you and try medications based on your symptoms. I took antidepressants for years and they didn't do a damn thing for me. Now that I'm on bipolar medication, my wife says that it's like night and day.
Crazy... (pun intended)


----------



## tellner

Tez, a little belated but congratulations on finding the right doctor! It can make all the difference in the world. 

And JBrainard, sorry ot to get back to you. Great that they finally found the right way to tune your biochemistry.

Me? I'm about a year old. That's when I finally found a PhD/PNP who actually listened and said "Your friends are right. You're classic ADD. Let's try this."


----------



## Live True

newGuy12 said:


> Originally Posted by *tellner*
> 
> 
> _Depression is a potentially life-threatening condition. It's often the result of an organic chemical imbalance in the brain. That sort of thing is best treated by a professional, and nobody should feel guilty or less of him/herself for getting that help._
> _Posted by NewGuy12:_
> I would encourage anyone that thinks they might be suffering from depression to seek out a medical doctor, as much as I would someone who had a broken bone!


 
I know this thread is a bit old, but I voted and that will apparently put it on the new thread search, so I thought I'd add my .02.

Several years ago, my husband went through some significant depression related to being diminished and then finally downsized from his job of almost 20 years.  That's a significant blow to the ego and heart!  When he began to deal with his feelings through alternating rage and depression, I demanded counseling...for both of us.  It was the best thing we could have done! As stated earlier, good counseling and/or therapy provides an impartial third party that supports you as you work through various issues and also can validate that you aren't going crazy...things really were that ****ed up.


But to add to what Robert said, our therapist made a very good point:
_*Very few people think twice about going for a phyiscal check up as commen sense. What's so different about going for a mental check up ocassionally?*_

Does this mean I support therapy for everyone?...uh...NO....but if you are dealing with depression of any kind, it is imperative to get some professional help, whether you do anything else or not.


----------



## Yari

It really depends on what "kind" of depression you have. In Denmark there is a work group working on depression, were they calculate with three degrees of depression: 1) Mild, 2) Minor 3) Critical, were cirtial is life threatning either to your self or others (children) or both. Usally you are handled by the socail authoryties (sp?) if your in category three, until you can decide for yourself on how to handle your self. MEdication is not an option here. you get medication, undtil your set free.

For the two other options psycotherapy and maybe medication (anti depression) is recommended. The combinaiton of the to have shown a greater length between times for the depression being crippeling, also it gives the depresee (dont know if it's called that) tools to handling the depression. the sucess rate of handling the catorogy 1 and 2 like this has been over all sucesful, by the means of not as many tht fall into category 3, and also being able to get back into society.

Alle thres categories are recommended to do physical excerise. The harder the better. But it is usally onlu cat. 1 & 2 that are able to do it, since you have to be able to do it, to do it.

Just my input here.

/yari


----------



## MarkBarlow

Going to the Dojo regularly is the only thing that has kept me relatively sane.  I know that the training is beneficial but it's also the fellowship and opportunity to focus on something besides whatever problem I'm dealing with at the moment.  The Dojo is my sanctuary, my church, my 12 Step Program and my physical/psychological therapy.


----------



## kaizasosei

today i turned 30.


----------



## Kacey

kaizasosei said:


> today i turned 30.



Uh... happy birthday.  Is this a source of depression for you?  It wasn't for me, but I know it is for many people.


----------



## IcemanSK

I have suffered from clinical depression in the past & have trained, saught professional help & medication for it. All 3 helped a great deal.


----------



## IcemanSK

kaizasosei said:


> today i turned 30.


 
Happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## TheOriginalName

I am a martial artist of 9 months now and i have depression. 

I have had depression for approximatly 5 years but have only been diagnosed for 2. 

I have treated it with a combination of anti-depressents and councilling. 

The biggest stigma that depression faces in the english speaking world is that we use the same word for the feeling as for the physical disease. 
Let me clarify for those who are not aware of the difference. 

Our brains contain a large number of chemicals. When you "feel" an emotion the physical reality is that your brain is stimulated, a chemical reaction occus and you experience the emotion. The "feel good" chemical is called serotonin. 
People who have depression usually have a lack of this chemical in their brains. This basically means that they are incapable of feeling good. The side effect of the lack of serotonin is that the brain "re-wires" itself so that it becomes "normal" for their to be a limited supply of serotonin. 

The way modern anti-depressents work is that they increase the amount of serotonin level in the brain. Basically they restore "nomality" so that the brain can rewire itself. The modern drugs are non-addictive and do not involve a high and nor do they alter the mental state. 

I personally believe the councilling is also an important treatement for depression. Your brain becomes acoustomed to not having the correct chemical balance and rewires itself. To assist the drugs in correcting this the sufferer needs to concously change the way they think. This might sound strange but i'm fairly sure other sufferers will agree with me. 

Another great strategy for combatting depression is activity. When we exercise we produce serotonin. That's why you feel awesome after a hard workout at the dojo or the gym. You have increased serotonin levels in your brain so the "feel good" chemical reactions can occur more often. 

So the best way to "cure" depression - speak to your doctor and get on an anti-depressent, make an appointment to speak to a councellor and get active. 

This is a terrible disease and one that is usually suffered silently because of the stigma associated with mental illness. 

If you think you may have depression or a friend may be suffering from this the best thing you can do is talk about it. You'll find heap of information at Beyond Blue (www.beyondblue.org.au).

Fortunately for me i have beaten this disease and am in the process of coming off my drugs. My martial arts training has assisted me with this a lot. Martial arts gets you thinking positive and gets you active.


----------



## Doc_Jude

Myself, I use training, Yoga, and meditation (at least an hour a day, usually more if I can help it.)
Shoulder/Headstands, Pranayama, all that good stuff. Also, I rub my own feet. I know it sounds weird, but it's really great. I can't let anyone else do it, I jump through the wall when anyone else touches my feet.

Though, after a tough day, nothing beats coming home, going out to the garage, and beating on the metal & heavy bags for awhile... 
Creative Visualization + Unadulterated Violence + Inanimate Object = *BLISS*!!!


----------



## bluekey88

I have recurrent clinical depression.  As a day to day treatment I look to keep busy (mentally and physiclly).  So, I do martial arts, i excercise, i read a lot, play with my kids.  generally try to ward off and push through those icjy periods of "not wanting to do it."

When my mood really starts to tank I may turn to Wellbutrin.  If thigs really get painful I have a good therapist I can turn to.  

All of these things have been very useful and effective.  The best thing is I really have gotten to knwo how my modds cycles (what times of year and types of situations are likely to bring on a bout of depression) and i can be more proactive in minimizing the length and intesity of depressive episodes so as not to be so sidelined by them.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## TheOriginalName

I just wanted to post a quick update. 

I've managed to beat this disease and am now completely off my anti-depressents. So far i'm holding up well - i'm feeling like a complete person now, i have ups and downs - i have good days and bad days.....in other words, i think i've beaten it. 

So if your suffering from this disease there is hope - i think i'm proof of that!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

TheOriginalName said:


> I just wanted to post a quick update.
> 
> I've managed to beat this disease and am now completely off my anti-depressents. So far i'm holding up well - i'm feeling like a complete person now, i have ups and downs - i have good days and bad days.....in other words, i think i've beaten it.
> 
> So if your suffering from this disease there is hope - i think i'm proof of that!!



Congratulations and best wishes for your continued progress. :asian:


----------



## Sukerkin

Good to hear sme peoples news of recovery and their coping with the vagaries of this little understood and often ignored disease.


----------



## IcemanSK

TheOriginalName said:


> I just wanted to post a quick update.
> 
> I've managed to beat this disease and am now completely off my anti-depressents. So far i'm holding up well - i'm feeling like a complete person now, i have ups and downs - i have good days and bad days.....in other words, i think i've beaten it.
> 
> So if your suffering from this disease there is hope - i think i'm proof of that!!


 
That's fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Dagney Taggert

I do not suffer from depression, but I know people who do, and I admire all of you for your dedication to stomping over this confusing ailment.  "Go train, and leave it on the mat".

Dagney


----------



## MartialArtHeart

Nice thread... seems to have good staying power, too. 

I've had several diagnoses.  ADD, Depression, Bipolar Disorder, Hypoglycemia, and a "bad attitude".  I've been depressed since 7th grade- I just graduated high school.  Almost two years ago, my mother tried to kill herself, and that snapped me out of it for a few months.  Then, my senior year, it got really bad.  I had lost my grandmother a few months before, who was like my mother.  I started cutting a lot and making myself throw up.  I even considered suicide.  Then one of my friends told the counselor that I was going to commit suicide that night (second time a friend had done that; not true, though), and they gave me an ultimatum to get help.  Now I've gone through about 8 different medications, and I'm a lot better than I was.  I still cut sometimes, but not as much.  I've regained a bit of my passion for the martial arts... though I'm still not where I was.  I visited a contemporary church last Sunday... it was amazing.  It made me feel as though all that stuff was simply a learning experience, a stepping stone, if you will, to something much greater.

And so we go, I suppose.


----------



## celtic_crippler

It wasn't an option, but other than MA training I find a good aged barrel bourbon with hours of video game-play works pretty well.  lol


----------



## Hyper_Shadow

I've personally hit some seriously low points in life and sometimes my dojo is all I've had. I had a terrible upbringing and my sensei took me under his wing and made me the man I am today. Therefore I rely on my dojo to pull me together and give an outlet for potential aggression.


----------



## celtic_crippler

Hyper_Shadow said:


> I've personally hit some seriously low points in life and sometimes my dojo is all I've had. I had a terrible upbringing and my sensei took me under his wing and made me the man I am today. Therefore I rely on my dojo to pull me together and give an outlet for potential aggression.


 
The dojo is a great place to channel negative energy into positive results.


----------



## Fiendlover

Oh everyone who knows me knows how I handle depression.  It instantly turns into anger and that's when I pull out a pair of gloves and punch the crap out my punching bag.  That's the only way I know how to handle it.  I don't cry (at least in public lol) and I don't discuss it.  I try not to hold it in though, then it just becomes unhealthy.  But taking it on the bag or pulling out my sais or busting out a kata or overworking out in the gym is my relief.


----------



## TheOriginalName

celtic_crippler said:


> It wasn't an option, but other than MA training I find a good aged barrel bourbon with hours of video game-play works pretty well.  lol


 
I totally agree that a night of drinking and xbox\playstation is an awesome way to shake off some bad vibes however i do feel the need to just ensure one thing is understood by others - and i mean absolutely no disrespect here. 

Alcohol is a depressive drug. In moderation it's all good but for those who suffer from depression it only makes things worse. 
Now some people will argue that it is not a depressive and that they feel great whilst drinking - this is because alcohol does loosen us up. But it also prevents the creation of seritonin in the brain - and for those who have depression this is a serious thing. 

So if your just having a crap day - then by all means a night of the bottle may be just the thing for you. 

If you are a sufferer of depression try to avoid the drink - it may undo all your previous good work. 

Again, anyone who wants more information on depression or other mental illnesses check out BeyondBlue (http://www.beyondblue.org.au/index.aspx?)


----------



## Big Don

celtic_crippler said:


> It wasn't an option, but other than MA training I find a good aged barrel bourbon with hours of video game-play works pretty well.  lol


I can't afford to drink enough


----------



## drop bear

There is a move towards using martial arts to treat PTSD. 
http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/6/2...rts-explores-veterans-using-mma-to-treat-ptsd


----------



## wingchun100

I have never had to use any anti-depressants, but I certainly have a good amount of things in my life that could depress me. When I go to wing chun, that goes away not only because I am focusing on wing chun instead of the depressing stuff, but also because wing chun is something I am good at. 

Some people might say, "Well what if your teacher tells you that you are doing something all wrong? Doesn't that bring the depression flooding back?" And I would have to say No because, unlike some things in my life, improving a poorly executed technique is something I can control.


----------



## DennisBreene

wingchun100 said:


> I have never had to use any anti-depressants, but I certainly have a good amount of things in my life that could depress me. When I go to wing chun, that goes away not only because I am focusing on wing chun instead of the depressing stuff, but also because wing chun is something I am good at.
> 
> Some people might say, "Well what if your teacher tells you that you are doing something all wrong? Doesn't that bring the depression flooding back?" And I would have to say No because, unlike some things in my life, improving a poorly executed technique is something I can control.



While most of us face a number of stressful situations on any given day. That does not constitute clinical depression.  Clinical depression is a medical condition that results in depressed mood, physical symptoms and ideas of self loathing, hopelessness and helplessness.  It also carries a 10% mortality from suicide.  There are numerous studies that demonstrate that exercise may be helpful with some symptoms of depression. However, this illness requires medical treatment as well via several potential modalities including pharmacology, psychotherapy and even electro convulsive therapy.  It is quite treatable, but like any potentially fatal illness, it should not be taken lightly and prompt medical evaluation and treatment should be sought.


----------



## donald1

I don't know about anybody here but im always happy  , Or neutral if bored..... stress or no stress 
But I remember hearing something in psychology class,  this one guy said make a list of everything that makes you happy and read the list outloud in the morning when you wake up and before you go to bed


----------

